
A DNA-Based Archival Storage System [pdf] - ggonweb
https://homes.cs.washington.edu/~luisceze/publications/dnastorage-asplos16.pdf
======
brudgers
I have concerns.

Toxoplasmosis Takes Toll: Tech Boffins Inject Cuddly Kittens into DNA.

